# Plant identity



## RedBelly74 (Apr 22, 2004)

I bought some kind of plant at the LFS, but the clerk didn't know what it was. It looks similiar to the tops of celery (the leafy part) that you get at the grocery store. It just floats on top of the water and has some small roots that hang down. I really like it and it seems to make a big difference in keeping the fish more calm. I'm hoping it will stay alive. Does anyone know what it is?

RedBelly74


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

doing this is like putting out the bat signal to get batman's attention. he will come now.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

i have something in mind that looks like "Cellery" but it isn't a floating plant...

Could you post a pic of it?It will help a lot...


----------

